# What happened to that GTI resto?



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

I remember maybe like 4 or 5 months back there was a restoration of a white GTi in progress. There had been updates of it on the main page of vwvortex.com and I always liked seeing how it turned out. What happened to this project?


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: What happened to that GTI resto? (watson)*


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: What happened to that GTI resto? (watson)*

I think there was a loss of funds somewhere along the line...


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: What happened to that GTI resto? (mhjett)*

The project is alive an well. That car actually made the trip to Waterfest last July. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: What happened to that GTI resto? (chois)*

Wow, I didn't think anyone cared! Actually, the car is alive and well, and despite the fact that it eventually cost me an arm and a leg, I didn't run out of money to finish it.
As Chris mentioned, it made the trip to Waterfest, although without his help it wouldn't have. The car was being used in a History Channel documentary the night before we left for Waterfest. On the way to the filming location, one of the temp sensors blew up, taking the plastic coolant flange with it. I called Chris, because I knew he had the exact same car as mine, and he pulled the flange and sensor off of his GTI (engine was still hot from driving home from work!) and drove an hour to meet me in Chicago, where we made the repair on the side of the road.
Long story short, I got on the road a little after midnight, and drove straight through to New Jersey. Went something like 42 hours without any sleep. Car performed perfectly, got 32 mpg going 75-85 mph the whole way. Only downside was that the A/C wasn't charged, but otherwise a perfect trip.
The reason there hasn't been a project car wrap-up is because the car still isn't titled. Unfortunately, the towing company that sold me the car didn't provide the correct paperwork to get the car re-titled. In the eyes of the State of Illinois, the car has been junked, and they won't issue a title.
I'm working on a solution, though. "All" of the current car will likely be "transferred" to a registered vehicle. It's unfortunate that I have to go this route, but my only other option would be to completely part the car out.
Anyway, that's the update for now. Thanks for asking.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: What happened to that GTI resto? ([email protected])*

any current pics of the car?


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: What happened to that GTI resto? (mhjett)*

thanks for the update, i missed seeing how it would turn out since it was a ground up resto. any clue when the program featuring the car will air on the history channel? wow, thats a bummer about having to switch everything if thats what your going to have to do. and also...

_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_any current pics of the car?


----------

